

Steve Jobs & Salvador Dali Are Pretty Similar - decryption
http://anthonywrites.posterous.com/steve-jobs-and-salvador-dali-are-pretty-simil

======
michael_dorfman
Cute idea, but

 _•Dali has been quoted to say, "Have no fear of perfection - you'll never
reach it." Steve Jobs is notorious for his perfectionism._

are opposites, not a mark of similarity.

And I'm surprised the phrase _"reality distortion field"_ didn't come up.

------
julius_geezer
One of the French surrealists noted that "Salavador Dali" is an anagram of
"Avida Dollars".

------
Yaa101
Wasn't Salvador Dali a Franco regime collaborator? He claimed to be Communist
and Anarchist but I have my doubts.

I do not think that Steve Jobs is any of these, so why are they pretty
similar?

------
crazydiamond
The line _above_ the title says it all :-D

~~~
jerguismi
yes, typical bullshit article.

~~~
crazydiamond
I did glance through the rest of his blog, the only highlight was a remark
"I'm ----ed if I go deaf".

(this blog ate up the four stars in the quote above)

